# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Нужен совет

## VGE

Братцы,нужна ваша помощь.Летом мы делаем  концерт,и презентацию сборного АЛЬБОМА "Русский шансон за кордоном 2"
Хотим зделать что то типа Грмот или Дипломов для награждения  участников. Есть где не будь  или у ковонебудь формы из чего можно зделать грамоты или дипломы? буду очень блогодарин за вашу помощь.

----------


## interprojectkiev

Не знаю, как у Вас в Германии, но унас в Киеве заготовки Дипломов и Грамот всяких очень много продается на книжном рынке - это самый простой способ. Второй способ- пойти в полиграфическую фирму и попросить, что б они разработали Ваш фирменный диплом. Это очень не дорого стоит для фестиваля, там же Вам распечатали нужное колличество. А третий спосоь- сесть самому или посадить кого-то, кто знает фотошоп за комп и разработать Диплом, а потом распечатать на лазерном или струйном принтере, подобрав толщину бумаги или картона, предварительно купив его в магазине. А что б совсем по-крутому-купить рамочки со стеклом и все это добро под рамочку. Крутизна получается!!:-))

----------


## VGE

interprojectkiev, спасибо что заглянула :flower: 
Дело в том что я сам смогу зделать это в фотошопе мене нужена форма или как сказать шкилет а всё астольное уже доделю сам.
Рамочки это естествено. Всё будет в лутшем виде, и запаеные и в ставленые в рамочку.

----------


## interprojectkiev

могу выслать копии своих дипломов:-))

----------


## VGE

В смысле? мне не нужны твоиf lower :flower:  :flower:   мне бы какойнить красивый дизайн я бы дальше всё  сам

----------


## interprojectkiev

Возьмете за основу какой-нибудь диплом. Не нужное вытрите-свое вставите в фотошопе и будет Ваш :Ok:

----------


## Aleks-K

Помогите разобраться. 
Какой конкурс лучше выбрать? 
Или как правильно выбрать конкурс для участия?
Тот который подороже (значит качество и условия лучше) или тот, который по дешевле? А качество проведения? 

Вот на одних смотрю стоит за 10000 рублей, там и гостиница и условия и питание отличное. 
А на один попал (не хочу ругать организаторов), стоимость 7000 с чем-то (точно не помню), но сначала не встретили, потом вместо гостиницы - какая-то бывшая общага (или мотель). До зала добирались самостоятельно. Из наград - одни дипломы.

Или по цене не отпределить?

Как правильно определить на какой стоит ездить, а на какой не следует?
С уважением, Алексей.

----------


## Milya

Алекс,выбирать надо очень внимательно. У хорошего организатора всё указано в положении:сколько стоит и КАКОЕ проживание, обязательно стоимость питания + сколько раз в день, трансфер (встреча, перемещение от гостиницы к залу выступления,организация отъезда). Подводные камни встречаются:3-х разовое питание, например, в дни конкурсных выступлений, когда участники утром уехали из гостиницы и приедут к ужину;стоимость гостиницы без названия и адреса,нельзя проверить;экскурсии включены в оргвзнос, а на самом деле их нет в программе мероприятия.
Если в положении написана сумма в 2000 руб, предположим, а проживание пять звёзд, не стесняйтесь, звоните и задавайте вопрос: сколько денег брать с собой на всякие доплаты. Чаще всего приезжаешь за рубль, но на месте оплачиваешь всё ещё на двадцать.

----------


## ahmaria

*Aleks-K*,
 Мне кажется, нужно смотреть не какой дешевле, какой дороже, а что конкурс реально может дать, кроме очередного диплома. Кто в жюри ( то есть, может ли вас кто- нибудь заметить и предложить дальнейшее сотрудничество), какие призы: дипломы с пятикопеечными вазочками, или действительно что-то стоящее, типа денежных премий и т.п, как и какими средствами массовой информации освещается мероприятие.
Знаю много конкурсов, где и недорого и организация прекрасная, и дипломы получают практически все участники, вроде "дипломант второй степени"... И вроде все хорошо, а толку- ноль.
Также, знаю достаточно бестолковые по организации Фестивали, которые могут принести конкретную пользу. Да господи, даже организация "Новой волны" в Юрмале оставляет желать лучшего! А уж про телевизионные проекты типа "Народного артиста" я вообще молчу.
Все это говорю не голословно, сама устраиваю Международный Фестиваль в Питере, вхожу в Оргкомитет различных Фестивалей и конкурсов, а также часто сижу в жюри, как квалифицированный специалист по эстрадному вокалу. И кол-во Фестивалей и конкурсов, в которых я принимала участие тоже зашкаливает за приличную цифру.:smile: Короче, знаю, что говорю.:wink:

----------


## Milya

*VGE*,
 Нам дипломы разрабатывает дизайнер, можем помочь идеями бесплатно. Нужны только название, общая концепция конкурса/фестиваля. Не понравится, не беда. Понравится, будем рады что помогли.

----------


## IRUSIK77

*ahmaria*,
 Спасибо Вам за такую полезную информацию к размышлению.

*Milya*,
 Вам тоже спасибо! В конкурсе собираемся участвовать впервые, и о таких "подводных камнях" даже не догадывалась.

----------

